# hiya, just popped in 2 sey Hello :)



## xlaurenx (May 2, 2004)

Hiya everyone im lauren, im new to this forum  .
I have 1 cat called molly and she is 7  . she is white with big dots of black and ginger  .
Hope 2 talk 2 u all soon :wink: 

~lauren~


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome to the cat forum Lauren and Molly. Any pictures?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hey, welcome to the forums


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and please post pictures soon. We all love pics :!:


----------



## xlaurenx (May 2, 2004)

sorry i havent got any pics @ the mo on my comp but ill take some snaps tomaoorow and post them as soon as i can :wink: . 

anyway ill talk 2 u all on the rest of the forum.  

~lauren~


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Lauren. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Lauren and welcome to the Cat Forum.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome! I look forward to talking to you as well.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome Lauren and Molly!


----------

